# Feeling a little worse on the tapes recently



## ng (Jan 2, 2001)

Hi. I wanted someone's advice. I'm on Day 28 of the tapes, and it appears that my GERD is slightly worse. But now, I'm on Mike's Tapes, and I'm wondering if my slightly worse symptoms are because of the tapes. I'm tempted to take some over-the-counter medicine for short-term relief, but I'm wondering if I should avoid taking any medicine and just "wait and see" if an improvement occurs. My concern is that if the body just needs to feel worse in order to feel better, than I should just leave it alone. Any thoughts? Should I take some medicine? It could very well be that my worse symptoms are not due to the tapes.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi NG, The good thing about hypnotherapy is that it is a complementary treatment, which means you can do whatever else you need to do including taking meds. If you feel the need for some relief, then by all means, take something for it. The hypnotherapy sessions will still work in their own time. As they do, then hopefully your need for IBS meds will lessen over time. There is no reason to suffer with pain in the meantime! Hope this helps out a bit. Take care!







------------------Marilyn


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I did CBT while on quite a bit of daily medication and it didn't seem to interfer. I knew I was gettin alot better when I didn't know precisely where my Levsin SL bottle was







------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

NG, go for what ever you need to do with this like Marilyn has put so well.I doubt the tapes are making anything worse, you may notice symptoms as you improve or maybe having a setback, but hang in there and do what you need to do.You don't need to feel worse to feel better though, so you know.------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2001)

Hi NG,Take your meds, they will not interfere with the process. th emeds make you feel better, that reduces the energy levels you expend on dealing with them, in turn that energy goes towards helping the process.The program works alongside meds or standalone, not point in suffering more than you do







Stay with it and let us know how your doing in about 10-14 daysBest RegardsMike


----------

